# 2018 Sportsman 214 w/ 150hp Yamaha



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

JUST IN!!!!
2018 Sportsman 214 Tournament powered by a 150hp Yamaha. Options include a two tone hull, LED navigation lights, 8ft Power Pole, hydraulic jack plate, hydraulic steering Simrad GPS, Leaning post w/ rod holders, rear live well, front storage compartments, Minn Kota 24v trolling motor, stainless steel prop, stainless steel cleats, boarding ladder and tandem axle aluminum trailer. 48hrs Warranty until 7/16/22 $45,995 plus ttl 
Visit www.waypointmarine.com for more pics and details. Call today 361-651-2628
Boats FOR fishermen, BY fishermen!


----------

